# My new cube



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

Data

Size: 30x30x30 cm, 27 lts
Ilumination: 4 x 13w PL 7200k
Substrate: peat, granulated NPK, sand
Filtration: Atman Hang-on
Co2: presurized 1 bps
Fertilization: KNO3, KH2PO4, Seachem Flourish, Seachem Iron

Plants: Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba", Echinodorus Tenellus Amano, Eleocharis Minima.

fish: Shrim from Palermo (6), Otocinclus Sp.

Foto: Canon EOS 350D, Lens Sigma 18-200 DC










Ricky 
Buenos Aires - Argentina


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow! Nice layout, love the rocks and everything is so healthy. Beautifully done!


----------



## Amsterdam (Sep 17, 2006)

Realy nice!


----------



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

thanks for the coments

i´ll add 4 o 5 rasbora to complete the layout

regards


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks very nice, healthy looking! How long has this cube been set up?


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

nice tank!!!! love the combination


----------



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

lindaC: the tank has 30 days of life.

the HC spreaded very fast

regards


----------

